# Dwarf Burmese Python



## Harry102 (Oct 3, 2012)

Good evening,

Me and my partner are looking into getting a dwarf Burmese Python, however she has fallen in love with their albino full-sized brethren. 

Now for one I know I am unprepared for the size of a full sized Burm, and I also do not believe I could handle a situation if things took a turn for the worse and I ended up with a 13ft angry snake. However I am drawn to their loveable attitudes and generally placid temperament.

I have searched the forum and other forums, and most lead to either full sized albinos or normal dwarfs. I did find one on this site from 2009, but I didn't want to bring a thread back from the grave. 

I am currently wondering if any Dwarf Albino Burms are in the UK? Or if any crosses between dwarfs and full sized albinos have been bred? 


TL;DR I'm after a Dwarf Albino Burm, is there such a thing? :whistling2:


Kind Regards

Harry


----------



## jimmy62alan (Sep 3, 2011)

*Dwarf Burmese Python???*

Hi Harry, 
if you google Dwarf Albino's and search for half Dwarfs as well you will get more results. The half dwarf comes from a full size male and a dwarf female Burmese which results in half dwarfs, so I gather they'll be as small as a dwarf bet can get a bit bigger but never full size. It could be worth searching for as a half Dwarf is cheaper (in some cases) than a full Dwarf. Let me know how you get on.
ALAN
Sheffield S25


----------



## Harry102 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, I have been checking around, but me and my partner will be moving into a house hopefully in the upcoming months, so we might wait until then and assess to see if we can accomodate one then. (We will, they're getting their own room, don't tell her that though:whistling2


----------

